# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CME

## eXpLoDeR

Ποιος θα με βοηθήσει να στήσω ενα CME 8.5 στον 2801 που έχω στο σπίτι μου; θελώ να το κάνω για να πειραματιστώ.
Έχω εναν 2801 (ios 15) +pvdm +1x7911 +1xcisco soft phone.

Το έχω στήσει μεχρι ένα σημείο κάνει register και το soft phone και το 7911 αλλα το 7911 είναι νεκρό δεν ακούγεται τίποτα απολύτος....
Απο το soft phone τουλάχιστον δείχνει πως μπορει και καλεί στον εαυτό του.
και εκει έχω κολλήσει.... δεν υπάρχει εποικοινωνία αναμεσα στα 2 τηλέφωνα.

----------


## atrias

ephone και ephone-dn έχει φτιάξει για την κάθε συσκευή?

----------


## eXpLoDeR

ναι έχω φτιαξει ... δεν εχω προσβαση αυτη τι στιγμή στο router για να μπω να ανεβάσω τα settings του voice.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

```
telephony-service
 max-ephones 30
 max-dn 30
 ip source-address 192.168.200.254 port 2000
 max-conferences 4 gain -6
 web admin system name xxx password xxx
 dn-webedit 
 time-webedit 
 transfer-system full-consult
 create cnf-files version-stamp 7960 Aug 27 2011 13:04:47
!         
!
ephone-dn  1  dual-line
 number 300
!         
!
ephone-dn  2  dual-line
 number 302
!         
!
ephone-dn  3  dual-line
 number 301
!         
!
ephone  1 
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001B.D47D.2D99
!
!         
!
ephone  2 
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001E.8C18.F9AF
!
!         
!
ephone  3 
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001B.D47D.2C38
```

----------


## atrias

βάλε στα ephone 


```
button 1:x
```

όπου x το ephone-dn στο οποίο έχεις ορίσει το νούμερο που θέλεις για το κάθε ephone

----------


## gatoulas

π.χ.
conf t
ephone 1
type 7911
but 1:1
restart

Ο CME είναι εξαιρετικός αλλά πρέπει να ασχοληθείς.
Έχεις να κάνεις dial peers για να επικοινωνείς με τον έξω κόσμο
Να διαχωρίσεις voice & data traffic
Και πολλά άλλα...

www.cisco.com is your friend

----------


## eXpLoDeR

OK τα έβαλα , βασικα τα είχα βάλει και πριν αλλα επειδη εκανα μια δοκιμή με 12ρι IOS μου τα εσβησε... τώρα έχω 

```

 ephone  1 device-security-mode none mac-address 001B.D47D.2D99 button  1:1!!         !ephone  2  device-security-mode none mac-address 001E.8C18.F9AF button  1:2 2:1!         !!         ephone  3 device-security-mode none mac-address 0022.6BBC.033A button  1:1 2:2 


```

Δεν έχω κάποιο fxo για συνδεσει με τον έξω κόσμο οπότε θέλω αν γίνεται να βάλω 2 trunks σε παρόχους που είμαι γραμμένος...
Επόμενο βήμα dial plan και ...gatoulas οταν λες διαχωρισμό voice/data εννοείς κάποιο vlan? Για ποιο λόγο; 2 συσκευες έχω όλο και όλο θα κερδίσω κάτι με vlans?

----------


## gatoulas

Είπες ότι το θέλεις για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. Άρα είναι καλά να ακολουθείς τις best practices

----------


## eXpLoDeR

καλημέρα έχω το εξείς πρόβλημα όσων αφορά το sip trunk που έβαλα με την viva, ενώ μπορώ να καλώ κανονικά και να μιλάω δεν έχω εισερχόμενες κλήσεις... τι πρέπει να παραμετροποιήσω για να έχω incoming calls?
παραθέτω το τρέχων config:


```

!dial-peer voice 1 voip destination-pattern .......... session protocol sipv2 session target dns:viva.gr voice-class codec 1   dtmf-relay sip-notify!!sip-ua  authentication username χχχ password 7 χχχrealm viva.gr calling-info pstn-to-sip from number set 30231χχχ no remote-party-id registrar dns:viva.gr expires 3600!!         !telephony-service max-ephones 30 max-dn 30 ip source-address 192.168.200.254 port 2000 cnf-file location flash: load 7911 SCCP11.9-1-1SR1S.loads time-zone 26 time-format 24 voicemail 1000 max-conferences 4 gain -6 web admin system name χχχ password χχχ dn-webedit  time-webedit  transfer-system full-consult create cnf-files version-stamp 7960 Sep 10 2011 14:28:59!!         ephone-dn  1  dual-line number 300 name eXpLoDeR 7911!         !ephone-dn  2  dual-line number 301!         !ephone  1 device-security-mode none mac-address 001B.D47D.2D99 button  1:1! 


```

και επίσης έχω κάνει 2 dhcp pools ενα για voice και ενα για data , τα τηλέφωνα παίρνουν κανονικά ip οι υπολογιστές όμως όχι μπορώ να δηλώσω κάπως τα pc να παίρνουν απο το pool data και τα τηλέφωνα απο το pool voice?

----------


## gatoulas

translation rules

----------


## eXpLoDeR

a little bit more help please?

2 μερες κοιτάω τα translation rules και ακόμα άκρη δεν έβγαλα.
Υπενθιμίζω οτι εξερχόμενες έχω κανονικά , στις εισερχόμενες όμως δεν κουδουνίζει τίποτα..

----------


## gatoulas

Try these (Κάτι θα έχω ξεκάσει ως συνήθως...)

voice translation-rule 1
 rule 1 /^.*/ /300/
!
voice translation-rule 2
 rule 1 /.*/ /30210xxxxxx/
!
voice translation-profile viva-incoming
 translate called 1
!
voice translation-profile viva-outgoing
 translate calling 2
 translate called 104

dial-peer voice 1 voip
 translation-profile incoming viva-incoming
 translation-profile outgoing viva-outgoing
 incoming called-number 30210xxxxxx

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Τα έβαλα αλλα δεν έγινε τίποτα δεν κουδουνίζει .....



```
sh voice translation-profile 
Translation Profile: viva-incoming
        Rule for Calling number: 
        Rule for Called number: 1
        Rule for Redirect number: 
        Rule for Redirect-target number:        Rule for Callback number: 

Translation Profile: viva-outgoing
        Rule for Calling number: 2
        Rule for Called number: 104
        Rule for Redirect number: 
        Rule for Redirect-target number:        Rule for Callback number:
```



```

sh voice translation-rule Translation-rule tag: 1        Rule 1:        Match pattern: ^.*        Replace pattern: 300        Match type: none                Replace type: none        Match plan: none                Replace plan: noneTranslation-rule tag: 2        Rule 1:        Match pattern: .*        Replace pattern: 30231χχχχχχχ        Match type: none                Replace type: none        Match plan: none                Replace plan: none 


```

----------


## gatoulas

Αντί για 30231xxxxxxx θα βάλεις το νούμερό σου (της viva)

----------


## eXpLoDeR

έτσι το έχω απλα έβαλα τα χχχ για να μην φανει στο forum  , επίσης το 104 που μου είπες να βάλω τι είναι ;  μηπως να το κάνω 300 που είναι το εσωτερικό μου;

----------


## gatoulas

Αγνόησέ το...
Έπαιζα λίγο με έναν που έχω εδώ και το ξέχασα.

Δώσε λίγο το output από το:

show sip-ua register stat

----------


## eXpLoDeR

```
show sip-ua register stat
--------------------- Registrar-Index  1 --------------------- 

Line                             peer       expires(sec) registered P-Associ-URI
================================ ========== ============ ========== ============
300                              20001      164          no         
301                              20002      23           no         
302                              20003      24           no         

--------------------- Registrar-Index  2 --------------------- 

Line                             peer       expires(sec) registered P-Associ-URI
================================ ========== ============ ========== ============
300                              20001      40           no         
301                              20002      63           no         
302                              20003      63           no
```

Το βλέπω που λεει ΝΟ αλλα εγω τηλέφωνα κάνω   :Piratewparrot:

----------


## gatoulas

This is a problem monsieur...
Επίσης στα dn σου, βάλε το no-reg
(number 300 no-reg)
Στα dia-peers πρόσθεσε
no sip-reg

Πρέπει να ξαναδείς το sip-ua κομμάτι.

Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά αργότερα, γιατί α) καίγομαι, β) μάζεψα από το γραμματοκιβώτιο λογαριασμούς, εισφορές, οπότε πρέπει να πάω να πάρω βαριά ναρκωτικά!!!

----------


## wasntme

```
version 15.1
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime
service password-encryption
service internal
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname acme-gw
!
boot-start-marker
boot system flash:c2801-adventerprisek9-mz.151-4.M.bin
warm-reboot
boot-end-marker
!
!
security authentication failure rate 3 log
security passwords min-length 6
logging count
logging queue-limit 250
logging buffered 16384
no logging rate-limit
logging console critical
no logging monitor
enable secret 5 xxxxx
!
aaa new-model
!
!
aaa authentication login default local
aaa authentication login ACME_XAUTH local
aaa authorization console
aaa authorization exec default local 
aaa authorization network ACME_GROUP local 
!
!
!
!
!
aaa session-id common
!
no process cpu autoprofile hog
clock timezone EET 2 0
clock summer-time EEST recurring last Sun Mar 3:00 last Sun Oct 4:00
clock calendar-valid
dot11 syslog
!
dot11 ssid ACME-A
 authentication open 
 authentication key-management wpa
 guest-mode
 wpa-psk ascii 7 xxxx
 information-element ssidl advertisement wps
!
dot11 ssid ACME-BG
 authentication open 
 authentication key-management wpa
 guest-mode
 wpa-psk ascii 7 xxxx
 information-element ssidl advertisement wps
!
dot11 priority-map avvid
dot11 phone
no ip source-route
no ip gratuitous-arps
ip icmp rate-limit unreachable 100
ip icmp rate-limit unreachable DF 1
!
!
!
ip dhcp relay information policy drop
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.0.0.1 10.0.0.49
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.0.0.61 10.0.0.254
ip dhcp ping packets 5
ip dhcp ping timeout 300
!
ip dhcp pool acme-dream
 host 10.0.0.10 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.0934.2be6.e9
!
ip dhcp pool acme-ps3
 host 10.0.0.8 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.19c5.8bfe.af
!
ip dhcp pool acme-myworklap
 host 10.0.0.7 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.216a.6cbb.5c
!
ip dhcp pool acme-office7975
 host 10.0.0.4 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.1d70.5fb5.d6
!
ip dhcp pool acme-dhcp
 network 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
 default-router 10.0.0.1 
 option 150 ip 10.0.0.1 
 dns-server 79.128.179.6 195.170.0.1 
 option 42 ip 192.108.114.23 198.123.30.132 
!
ip dhcp pool acme-hp2015n
 host 10.0.0.9 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0000.1a4b.19b2.76
!
ip dhcp pool acme-dell620
 host 10.0.0.6 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.18de.e1f5.70
!
ip dhcp pool acme-qnap-p1
 host 10.0.0.200 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.089b.ca21.fc
!
ip dhcp pool acme-beast
 host 10.0.0.5 255.255.255.0
 client-identifier 0100.2354.f51d.54
!
!
ip cef
no ip bootp server
ip domain list ipv6.otenet.gr
ip domain name e-r.gr
ip name-server 2A02:580:200::200
ip name-server 79.128.179.6
ip name-server 195.170.0.1
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip multicast-routing 
ip inspect WAAS flush-timeout 10
ip ddns update method DynDNS
 HTTP
  add http://xxxx:xxxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 28 0 0 0
!
no ip igmp snooping
login block-for 100 attempts 2 within 100
login on-failure log
login on-success log every 3
ipv6 unicast-routing
ipv6 cef
ipv6 dhcp pool acme-dhcp-v6
 address prefix 2A02:580:8000:8F00::/64
 link-address FE80::/10
 link-address FE80::213:C3FF:FE34:35EC/10
 import dns-server
 vendor-specific 9
  suboption 1 address 2A02:580:8000:8F00:213:C3FF:FE34:35EC
!
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
stcapp register capability 0/2/0 both
stcapp register capability 0/2/1 both
stcapp ccm-group 1
stcapp
!
stcapp feature access-code
 prefix #
!
!
stcapp feature callback
!
!
stcapp supplementary-services
 port 0/2/0
  fallback-dn 501
 port 0/2/1
  fallback-dn 502
!
stcapp call-control mode feature
!
!
!
!
trunk group FXOS
!
password encryption aes
!
voice call send-alert
voice call carrier capacity active
voice rtp send-recv
!
voice service pots
!
voice service voip
 callmonitor
 dtmf-interworking rtp-nte
 allow-connections h323 to h323
 allow-connections h323 to sip
 allow-connections sip to h323
 allow-connections sip to sip
 supplementary-service h450.12
 redirect ip2ip
 h323
 sip
  registrar server expires max 600 min 60
  redirect contact order best-match
!
voice class codec 1
 codec preference 1 g711ulaw
 codec preference 2 g729r8
 codec preference 3 g711alaw
 codec preference 4 g729br8
 video codec h264
!
voice class custom-cptone PSTN-FXO-OTE
 dualtone busy
  frequency 425
  cadence 300 300
 dualtone reorder
  frequency 425
  cadence 150 150
 dualtone disconnect
  frequency 425
  cadence 309 293 306 293
!
!
voice register global
 mode cme
 source-address 10.0.0.1 port 5060
 max-dn 12
 max-pool 12
 load 7975 term75.default
 authenticate register
 timezone 26
 time-format 24
 date-format D/M/Y
 hold-alert
 dst start Oct week 8 day Sun time 02:00
 dst stop Mar week 8 day Sun time 02:00
 ip qos dscp af11 media
 ip qos dscp cs2 signal
 ip qos dscp af43 video
 ip qos dscp 25 service
!
voice register dn  1
 number 504
 allow watch
 name My Iphone 4
!
voice register dn  2
 number 510
 allow watch
 name Sakis 
!
voice register dn  3
 number 520
 allow watch
 name Panagiotis
!
voice register dn  4
 number 530
 allow watch
 name Ilias
!
voice register dn  5
 number 540
 allow watch
 name Sotiris 
!
voice register pool  1
 id mac 7CC5.3790.D598
 number 1 dn 1
 application session
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 voice-class codec 1
 username 504 password 
!
voice register pool  2
 id mac 0005.5904.3B2C
 number 1 dn 2
 application session
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 voice-class codec 1
 username 510 password 
 no vad
!
voice register pool  3
 id mac 0015.6DA6.E870
 number 1 dn 3
 application session
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 voice-class codec 1
 username 520 password 
 no vad
!
voice register pool  4
 id mac 0005.5906.C357
 number 1 dn 4
 application session
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 voice-class codec 1
 username 530 password 
 no vad
!
voice register pool  5
 id mac 0005.5909.D1EE
 number 1 dn 5
 application session
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 voice-class codec 1
 username 540 password
 no vad
!
voice hunt-group 1 parallel
 list 501,502,503,504,505
 pilot 500 
!
!
!
voice statistics time-range since-reset
!
voice translation-rule 1
 rule 1 /^6\(.*\)/ /00306\1/
 rule 2 /^2\(.*\)/ /00302\1/
!
!
voice translation-profile SIP_CALL_OUT
 translate calling 1
!
!
voice-card 0
 dsp services dspfarm
 no local-bypass
!
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
crypto pki trustpoint selfsigned
 enrollment selfsigned
 revocation-check crl
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain selfsigned
 certificate self-signed 01
XXXXXXX
  	quit
!
!
license udi pid CISCO2801 sn XXXXXX
license accept end user agreement
memory reserve critical 4096
object-group service PING_SERVICE 
 icmp echo-reply
 icmp unreachable
 icmp redirect
 icmp echo
 udp eq ntp
 udp eq domain
!
object-group service SIP_SERVICE 
 udp eq 5060
 tcp eq 5060
!
object-group network VPN_NETWORKS 
 10.20.20.0 255.255.255.0
 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
 10.0.2.0 255.255.255.0
 10.0.3.0 255.255.255.0
 10.0.4.0 255.255.255.0
 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0
!
object-group service VPN_SERVICE 
 gre
 esp
 udp eq isakmp
 tcp eq 443
 udp eq 10000
 udp eq non500-isakmp
 tcp eq 10000
!
username admin privilege 15 view root secret 5 XXXXXXXXXXX
!
redundancy
!
!
ip tcp ecn
ip tcp selective-ack
ip tcp timestamp
ip tcp window-size 169360
ip tcp synwait-time 10
ip tcp path-mtu-discovery
ip ssh version 2
ip scp server enable
!
track 1 interface Dialer0 ip routing
!
class-map match-any Voice-Signaling
 match  dscp cs3 
 match  dscp af31 
class-map match-any Voice-Traffic
 match  dscp ef 
class-map match-any Routing
 match  dscp cs6 
!
!
policy-map WAN-QoS
 class Routing
  bandwidth percent 5
 class Voice-Traffic
  priority percent 33
 class Voice-Signaling
  bandwidth percent 5
 class class-default
  fair-queue
  random-detect
!
gw-accounting aaa
 acct-template callhistory-detail
!
! 
crypto logging session
crypto logging ezvpn
crypto ctcp port 10000 
!
crypto isakmp policy 10
 encr 3des
 authentication pre-share
 group 2
crypto isakmp invalid-spi-recovery
!
crypto isakmp client configuration group acme
 key 6 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 pool VPN-POOL
 acl SPLIT_TUNNEL
 include-local-lan
 max-users 10
 max-logins 3
 netmask 255.255.255.0
crypto isakmp profile ACME_VPNCLIENT
   match identity group acme
   client authentication list ACME_XAUTH
   isakmp authorization list ACME_GROUP
   client configuration address respond
   virtual-template 1
!
!
crypto ipsec transform-set t1 esp-3des esp-sha-hmac 
!
crypto ipsec profile ACME_PROFILE
 set transform-set t1 
 set isakmp-profile ACME_VPNCLIENT
!
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
!
!
interface Null0
 no ip unreachables
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 no mop enabled
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 no mop enabled
!
interface ATM0/1/0
 bandwidth inherit 24576
 bandwidth receive inherit 1024
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 load-interval 30
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode adsl2+ 
 dsl bitswap both
 hold-queue 224 in
!
interface ATM0/1/0.1 point-to-point
 description -=ADSL2 OTENET=-
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 pvc IP-Data 8/35 
  vbr-nrt 900 900
  tx-ring-limit 3
  oam-pvc 0
  encapsulation aal5snap
  service-policy out WAN-QoS
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface Dot11Radio0/3/0
 no ip address
 no ip route-cache
 logging event subif-link-status
 !
 encryption mode ciphers aes-ccm 
 !
 broadcast-key change 3600
 !
 !
 ssid ACME-BG
 !
 speed basic-6.0 9.0 basic-12.0 18.0 basic-24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 power local cck 20
 power local ofdm 17
 power client 20
 no preamble-short
 channel 2447
 station-role root
 antenna receive right
 antenna transmit right
 l2-filter bridge-group-acl
 no cdp enable
 no mop enabled
 no mop sysid
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 subscriber-loop-control
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
 bridge-group 1 block-unknown-source
 no bridge-group 1 source-learning
 no bridge-group 1 unicast-flooding
!
interface Dot11Radio0/3/1
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 no ip route-cache
 logging event subif-link-status
 shutdown
 !
 encryption mode ciphers aes-ccm 
 !
 broadcast-key change 3600
 !
 !
 ssid ACME-A
 !
 speed basic-6.0 9.0 basic-12.0 18.0 basic-24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 station-role root
 antenna receive left
 antenna transmit left
 antenna gain 128
 l2-filter bridge-group-acl
 no cdp enable
 no mop enabled
 no mop sysid
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 subscriber-loop-control
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
 bridge-group 1 block-unknown-source
 no bridge-group 1 source-learning
 no bridge-group 1 unicast-flooding
!
interface Virtual-Template1 type tunnel
 ip unnumbered Dialer0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1400
 ip verify unicast reverse-path
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1200
 tunnel mode ipsec ipv4
 tunnel path-mtu-discovery
 tunnel protection ipsec profile ACME_PROFILE
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip ddns update hostname xxx.xxx.xxx
 ip ddns update DynDNS
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1492
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer idle-timeout 0
 dialer persistent
 dialer-group 1
 ipv6 address FE80::41AC:A847:43AC:A848 link-local
 ipv6 address autoconfig default
 ipv6 enable
 ipv6 dhcp client pd acme-dhcp-v6
 ipv6 traffic-filter IPv6-INBOUND in
 ppp authentication pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username xxxx@ipv6ote.gr password 7 XXXXXXXX
 ppp ipcp dns request
 no cdp enable
!
interface BVI1
 description $FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 10.0.0.1 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip route-cache same-interface
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
 load-interval 30
 carrier-delay msec 0
 ipv6 address acme-dhcp-v6 ::/64 eui-64
 ipv6 enable
 ipv6 nd other-config-flag
 ipv6 dhcp server acme-dhcp-v6
!
ip local pool VPN-POOL 10.20.20.100 10.20.20.110
no ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http access-class 2
ip http authentication aaa
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
ip http path flash:/gui
!
ip flow-cache timeout active 1
!
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.5 49152 interface Dialer0 49152
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.5 49152 interface Dialer0 49152
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.200 51413 interface Dialer0 51413
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.200 51413 interface Dialer0 51413
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.200 80 interface Dialer0 80
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.200 80 interface Dialer0 80
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.200 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.200 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.200 20 interface Dialer0 20
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.200 20 interface Dialer0 20
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.200 22 interface Dialer0 2200
ip nat inside source static udp 10.0.0.200 22 interface Dialer0 2200
ip nat inside source route-map DYNAMIC_RMAP interface Dialer0 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
ip route 10.0.2.0 255.255.255.0 BVI1 10.0.0.3
ip route 10.0.3.0 255.255.255.0 BVI1 10.0.0.3
ip route 10.0.4.0 255.255.255.0 BVI1 10.0.0.3
ip route 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0 BVI1 10.0.0.3
!
ip access-list extended DYNAMIC_NAT_ACL
 deny   ip any object-group VPN_NETWORKS
 permit ip 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.2.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.3.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.4.0 0.0.0.255 any
ip access-list extended SPLIT_TUNNEL
 permit ip 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.2.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.3.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.0.4.0 0.0.0.255 any
 permit ip 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255 any
ip access-list extended antispoofing
 deny   ip 10.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip 172.16.0.0 0.0.255.255 any
 deny   ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255 any
 deny   ip any any
!
kron occurrence ClearDialer in 2:0 recurring
 policy-list ClearDialer
!
kron policy-list ClearDialer
 cli clear ipv6 dhcp client dialer 0
!
logging esm config
logging history informational
logging trap debugging
logging origin-id hostname
logging 10.0.0.200
access-list 1 remark VTY Access-class list
access-list 1 permit 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 1 permit 10.10.10.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 1 permit 10.20.20.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 2 remark HTTP Access-class list
access-list 2 permit 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 2 permit 10.20.20.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 2 deny   any log
access-list 10 remark ***SNMP Acess list***
access-list 10 permit 10.0.0.200
access-list 10 deny   any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 1 protocol ipv6 permit
no cdp run
ipv6 route ::/0 Dialer0
!
!
!
!
route-map DYNAMIC_RMAP permit 1
 match ip address DYNAMIC_NAT_ACL
!
snmp-server community public RO 10
snmp-server location Katerini, Pieria, Greece
snmp-server contact Name for thephone - Network Admin ACME Labs
snmp-server chassis-id Cisco-ISR-2801
snmp-server enable traps adslline
snmp-server enable traps cpu threshold
snmp-server host 10.0.0.200 version 2c public 
!
tftp-server flash:music-on-hold.au
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/CampusNight.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/CiscoFountain.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/MorroRock.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/NantucketFlowers.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-CampusNight.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-CiscoFountain.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-Fountain.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-MorroRock.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-NantucketFlowers.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/Fountain.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/CiscoLogo.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/TN-CiscoLogo.png
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x212x12/List.xml
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/RingList.xml alias RingList.xml
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/CTU24.raw alias CTU24.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Analog1.raw alias Analog1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Analog2.raw alias Analog2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/AreYouThere.raw alias AreYouThere.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/AreYouTheref.raw alias AreYouTheref.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Bass.raw alias Bass.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/CallBack.raw alias CallBack.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Classic1.raw alias Classic1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Classic2.raw alias Classic2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/ClockShop.raw alias ClockShop.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Drums1.raw alias Drums1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Drums2.raw alias Drums2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/FilmScore.raw alias FilmScore.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/HarpSynth.raw alias HarpSynth.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Jamaica.raw alias Jamaica.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/KotoEffect.raw alias KotoEffect.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/MusicBox.raw alias MusicBox.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Piano1.raw alias Piano1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Piano2.raw alias Piano2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Pop.raw alias Pop.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Pulse1.raw alias Pulse1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring1.raw alias Ring1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring2.raw alias Ring2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring3.raw alias Ring3.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring4.raw alias Ring4.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring5.raw alias Ring5.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring6.raw alias Ring6.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Ring7.raw alias Ring7.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Sax1.raw alias Sax1.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Sax2.raw alias Sax2.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Chime.raw alias Chime.raw
tftp-server flash:Ringtones/Vibe.raw alias Vibe.raw
tftp-server flash:apps75.9-2-1TH1-13.sbn
tftp-server flash:dsp75.9-2-1TH1-13.sbn
tftp-server flash:cnu75.9-2-1TH1-13.sbn
tftp-server flash:cvm75sccp.9-2-1TH1-13.sbn
tftp-server flash:jar75sccp.9-2-1TH1-13.sbn
tftp-server flash:SCCP75.9-2-1S.loads
tftp-server flash:term75.default.loads
tftp-server flash:Desktops/320x216x16/List.xml
!
radius-server attribute 32 include-in-access-req format %h
radius-server vsa send accounting
!
!
ipv6 access-list IPv6-INBOUND
 permit tcp any any established
 permit udp any eq domain any gt 1023
 permit udp FE80::/10 any
 permit icmp 2A02:580:10F::/48 any
 permit icmp any any echo-request
 permit icmp any any echo-reply
 permit icmp any any packet-too-big
 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
 permit icmp any any nd-na
 permit icmp any any nd-ns
 permit icmp any any router-advertisement
 permit icmp any any router-solicitation
 deny ipv6 any any log
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
!
voice-port 0/0/0
 trunk-group FXOS
 supervisory custom-cptone PSTN-FXO-OTE
 battery-reversal answer
 echo-cancel coverage 64
 no vad
 compand-type a-law
 cptone GR
 timing hookflash-out 300
 connection plar opx 500
 impedance complex2
 description *** FXO Port0 ***
 caller-id enable
!
voice-port 0/0/1
 supervisory disconnect dualtone pre-connect
 pre-dial-delay 0
 no battery-reversal
 input gain -6
 output attenuation -3
 no vad
 compand-type a-law
 no comfort-noise
 cptone GR
 timeouts call-disconnect 1
 timeouts wait-release 1
 timing hookflash-out 250
 connection plar opx immediate 500
 impedance complex2
 description *** FXO Port1 ***
 caller-id enable
!
voice-port 0/2/0
 echo-cancel coverage 64
 no vad
 no comfort-noise
 cptone GR
 timeouts ringing infinity
 impedance complex2
 description *** FXS Port 0 ****
 station-id number 501
 caller-id enable
!
voice-port 0/2/1
 ren 3
 no battery-reversal
 disc_pi_off
 echo-cancel coverage 24
 no vad
 playout-delay minimum low
 no comfort-noise
 cptone GR
 timeouts initial 20
 timeouts ringing infinity
 timing hookflash-in 500 150
 impedance complex2
 description *** FXS Port1 ***
 bearer-cap Speech
 station-id number 502
 caller-id enable
!
!
mgcp fax t38 ecm
!
mgcp profile default
!
sccp local BVI1
sccp ccm 10.0.0.1 identifier 2 version 7.0 
sccp ccm 2A02:580:8000:xxxx:xxxx:C3FF:FE34:35EC identifier 1 version 7.0 
sccp ip precedence 3
sccp
!
sccp ccm group 1
 associate ccm 1 priority 1
 associate ccm 2 priority 2
 associate profile 1 register MTP123456789
 switchback method graceful
 signaling dscp af31
!
dspfarm profile 1 mtp  
 codec pass-through
 codec g711ulaw
 maximum sessions software 100
 associate application SCCP
!
dial-peer voice 1 pots
 description *** Calling via FXO Port 0 PSTN strip 9 ***
 numbering-type unknown
 destination-pattern 9..........
 direct-inward-dial
 port 0/0/0
 forward-digits 10
 no sip-register
!
dial-peer voice 2 pots
 description *** Calling via FXO Port 1 PSTN strip 9 ***
 destination-pattern 9..........
 direct-inward-dial
 port 0/0/1
 forward-digits 10
 no sip-register
!
dial-peer voice 3 pots
 description SCCP Controlled Analog FXS Port 0
 service stcapp
 port 0/2/0
 no sip-register
!
dial-peer voice 4 pots
 description SCCP Controlled Analog FXS Port 1
 service stcapp
 port 0/2/1
 no sip-register
!
dial-peer voice 100 voip
 description SIP Call Local and National
 translation-profile outgoing SIP_CALL_OUT
 destination-pattern 2.........
 session protocol sipv2
 session target sip-server
 session transport udp
 voice-class codec 1  
 voice-class sip dtmf-relay force rtp-nte
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 fax-relay ecm disable
 fax-relay sg3-to-g3
 fax rate 14400
 fax protocol pass-through g711ulaw
 ip qos dscp cs5 media
 ip qos dscp cs4 signaling
 clid network-number 0030210xxxxx
 no vad
!
dial-peer voice 101 voip
 description SIP Call Greek Mobiles
 translation-profile outgoing SIP_CALL_OUT
 destination-pattern 69........
 session protocol sipv2
 session target sip-server
 session transport udp
 voice-class codec 1  
 voice-class sip dtmf-relay force rtp-nte
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 ip qos dscp cs5 media
 ip qos dscp cs4 signaling
 clid network-number 0030210xxxxxxx
 no vad
!
dial-peer voice 102 voip
 description SIP Call International Destinations
 destination-pattern 00T
 session protocol sipv2
 session target sip-server
 session transport udp
 voice-class codec 1  
 voice-class sip dtmf-relay force rtp-nte
 dtmf-relay rtp-nte
 ip qos dscp cs5 media
 ip qos dscp cs4 signaling
 clid network-number 0030210xxxxxx
 no vad
!
dial-peer voice 5 pots
 description *** Calls to Greece Special Numbers ***
 destination-pattern 1T
 direct-inward-dial
 port 0/0/0
 prefix 1
!
dial-peer voice 6 pots
 description *** Calls to Greece Toll Free Numbers ***
 destination-pattern 8T
 direct-inward-dial
 port 0/0/0
 prefix 8
!
!
presence
 sccp blf-speed-dial retry-interval 70 limit 20
 presence call-list
 max-subscription 120
 watcher all
 allow subscribe
!
sip-ua 
 authentication username xxx password 7 xxxx
 no remote-party-id
 set pstn-cause 6 sip-status 503
 set pstn-cause 18 sip-status 408
 set pstn-cause 27 sip-status 502
 set pstn-cause 31 sip-status 480
 set pstn-cause 44 sip-status 503
 set pstn-cause 58 sip-status 503
 set pstn-cause 88 sip-status 503
 set pstn-cause 95 sip-status 503
 set pstn-cause 102 sip-status 504
 set pstn-cause 111 sip-status 500
 retry invite 4
 retry response 3
 retry bye 2
 retry cancel 2
 retry register 5
 timers trying 1000
 timers connect 100
 timers register 250
 registrar dns:sip.voipdiscount.com expires 3600
 sip-server dns:sip.voipdiscount.com
 host-registrar
 presence enable
!
!
!
telephony-service
 protocol mode dual-stack preference ipv6
 conference hardware
 video
 no auto-reg-ephone
 em keep-history
 em logout 0:0 0:0 0:0 
 fxo hook-flash
 max-ephones 25
 max-dn 150
 ip source-address 10.0.0.1 port 2000
 ip source-address 2A02:580:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:C3FF:FE34:35EC
 ip qos dscp af11 media
 ip qos dscp cs2 signal
 ip qos dscp af43 video
 ip qos dscp 25 service
 auto assign 1 to 1
 calling-number initiator
 service phone videoCapable 1
 service phone displayOnWhenIncomingCall 1
 service phone ehookenable 1
 service phone videoCapability 1
 service phone displayIdleTimeout 00:01
 service phone daysBacklightNotActive 1,2,3,4,5,6,7
 service phone backlightOnTime 07:30
 service phone backlightOnDuration 10:00
 service phone backlightIdleTimeout 00.01
 service phone displayOnDuration 00:01
 service phone webAccess 0
 service phone garp 1
 service phone forwardingDelay 1
 service phone spanToPCPort 0
 service phone handsetWidebandEnable 1
 service phone handsetWidebandUIControl 0
 service dnis overlay
 service dnis dir-lookup
 service dss
 timeouts interdigit 4
 timeouts ringing 10
 system message ACME - Your current options
 url information http://phoneservices.sirpnut.info/help.php
 url services http://phoneservices.sirpnut.info/services.php 
 cnf-file location flash:
 cnf-file perphone
 load 7975 SCCP75.9-2-1S
 time-zone 26
 time-format 24
 date-format dd-mm-yy
 max-conferences 2 gain -6
 call-forward pattern .T
 call-forward system redirecting-expanded
 moh music-on-hold.au
 web admin system name admin secret 5 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 dn-webedit 
 time-webedit 
 transfer-system full-consult dss
 transfer-pattern 5..
 secondary-dialtone 9
 directory last-name-first
  fac standard
 create cnf-files version-stamp Jan 01 2002 00:00:00
!
!
ephone-template  1
 softkeys hold  Resume Newcall Select Join
 softkeys idle  Redial Newcall Pickup Cfwdall Mobility
 softkeys seized  Redial Endcall Cfwdall Pickup Gpickup
 softkeys alerting  Endcall Callback
 softkeys connected  Hold Endcall Trnsfer Confrn Mobility
!
!
ephone-dn  1  dual-line
 number 501 no-reg primary
 label 501
 description Analog Phone 1 FXS 0/2/0
 allow watch
 no huntstop
!
!
ephone-dn  2  dual-line
 number 502 no-reg primary
 label 502
 description Analog Phone 2 FXS 0/2/1
 allow watch
 huntstop channel
 no huntstop
!
!
ephone-dn  3  octo-line
 ring internal
 call-waiting ring
 number 503
 label Name for thephone 503
 name Name for thephone
 mobility
 snr 697xxxxxxx delay 0 timeout 60
 allow watch
 hold-alert 30 originator
!
!
ephone-dn  4  dual-line
 number 505
 label Name for thephone - 505
 name Name for thephone
 hold-alert 30 originator
!
!
ephone  1
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 3C33.435E.C100
 max-calls-per-button 2
 busy-trigger-per-button 1
 username "analog1"
 presence call-list
 mtp
 type anl
 keep-conference
 button  1:1
!
!
!
ephone  2
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 3C33.435E.C101
 max-calls-per-button 2
 username "analog2"
 presence call-list
 mtp
 type anl
 keep-conference
 button  1:2
!
!
!
ephone  3
 device-security-mode none
 video
 mac-address 001D.705F.B5D6
 ephone-template 1
 presence call-list
 feature-button 1 Privacy
 feature-button 2 Dnd
 blf-speed-dial 1 501 label "Panasonic - 501" device
 speed-dial 1 xxx label "Dad - Home"
 speed-dial 2 xxx label "I Ltd."
 speed-dial 3 xxxx label "John Andrews"
 mtp
 type 7975
 ssh userid admin password admin
 keep-conference
 button  1:3
!
!
!
ephone  4
 device-security-mode none
 video
 mac-address 0024.E8DD.693A
 ephone-template 1
 mtp
 type CIPC
 keep-conference
 button  1:4
!
!
!
alias exec c conf t
alias exec r sh run
alias exec cef show cef interface
alias exec route sh ip route
alias exec diag sh diag | include Slot|FRU|VG|AIM|FastEthernet|FXO|FXS|Mother|mother|Service|T1|E1
alias exec diag1 sh diag | include Slot|FRU|VG|AIM|FastEthernet|FXO|FXS|Mother|mother|Service|T1|E1|
alias exec wscan sh dot11 carrier busy
alias exec cls_dialer clear ipv6 dhcp client dialer 0
alias exec all_snmp show snmp mib ifmib ifindex
banner login ^C-==================================================================-
                   _      ________  _________  __  _______
                  | | /| / / __/ / / ___/ __ \/  |/  / __/
                  | |/ |/ / _// /_/ /__/ /_/ / /|_/ / _/
                  |__/|__/___/____|___/\____/_/  /_/___/

Declarations:
You  have reached "ACME Border Router". Unauthorised access prohibitted. 
If you don't have access to this system DISCONNECT NOW. 
Traffic monitor operating at all time thus all connections logged.

System/Network Administrator: Name for thephone
System Co-Administrators: Exist but they are not of any trivial use.

                        Have a nice day
-==================================================================-

^C
!
line con 0
 logging synchronous
 login authentication local-auth
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login authentication local-auth
 modem InOut
 no exec
 transport output telnet
 stopbits 1
 speed 115200
 flowcontrol hardware
line vty 0 4
 session-timeout 10 
 access-class 1 in
 timeout login response 300
 logging synchronous
 transport preferred ssh
 transport input ssh
!
exception memory ignore overflow processor
exception memory ignore overflow io
exception data-corruption buffer truncate
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 3000 1000
ntp master
ntp update-calendar
ntp server 1.gr.pool.ntp.org
event manager applet ipv6-dhcpv6-renew
 event track 1 state up
 action single cli command "clear ipv6 dhcp client dialer 0"
!
!
webvpn gateway SSL
 hostname xxxx.xxx.gr
 ip interface Dialer0 port 443
 ssl encryption 3des-sha1 aes-sha1
 ssl trustpoint selfsigned
 inservice
 !
webvpn install svc flash:/webvpn/anyconnect-dart-win-2.5.3041-k9.pkg sequence 1
 !
webvpn install svc flash:/webvpn/anyconnect-linux-2.5.3041-k9.pkg sequence 2
 !
webvpn install svc flash:/webvpn/anyconnect-macosx-i386-2.5.3041-k9.pkg sequence 3
 !
webvpn install csd flash:/webvpn/sdesktop.pkg
 !
webvpn context login
 title "ACME Labs: AUTHORISED ACCESS ONLY"
 ssl authenticate verify all
 !
 !
 policy group default
   functions file-access
   functions file-browse
   functions file-entry
   functions svc-enabled
   svc address-pool "VPN-POOL"
   svc keep-client-installed
   svc rekey method new-tunnel
   svc split include 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
   svc split include 10.0.4.0 255.255.255.0
   svc split include 10.0.3.0 255.255.255.0
   svc split include 10.10.10.0 255.255.255.0
   svc split include 10.0.2.0 255.255.255.0
   citrix enabled
 default-group-policy default
 gateway SSL domain login
 inservice
!
end
```

----------


## eXpLoDeR

wastme THANKS!
Έκανα καποιες δοκιμές αλλα φώς δεν είδα....  
Παραθέτω και το δικό μου Config μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη.
Υπενθυμίζω οτι τα προβλήματα μου είναι δύο 
1) δέν έχω εισερχόμενες παραμόνο εξερχόμενες.
2) κάτι παίζει με τα DHCP και τα λαπτοπ μου δεν παίρνουν ΙΡ μόνα τους πρέπει να βάλω κάτι παραπάνω στο switch απο switchport trunk για να δεί τα Vlan Σωστα;



```

version 15.1
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime localtime
service password-encryption
!
hostname eXpLoDeR_2801
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
logging userinfo
logging buffered 8192
!
no aaa new-model
!
clock timezone EET 2 0
clock summer-time EEST recurring last Sun Mar 3:00 last Sun Oct 4:00
dot11 syslog
no ip source-route
!
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.200.1 192.168.200.199
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.200.206 192.168.200.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.100.1 192.168.100.199
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.100.206 192.168.100.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.199.1
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.199.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.100.1
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.100.254
!
ip dhcp pool DATA
 network 192.168.200.0 255.255.255.0
 default-router 192.168.200.254 
 dns-server 8.8.8.8 
!
ip dhcp pool VOICE
 network 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0
 default-router 192.168.100.254 
 dns-server 8.8.8.8 
 option 150 ip 192.168.100.254 
!
!
ip cef
ip domain name exploder.local
ip name-server 208.67.222.222
ip ddns update method dyndns
 HTTP
  add http://xxx@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 28 0 0 0
!
login on-failure log
login on-success log
no ipv6 cef
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
voice service voip
 callmonitor
 allow-connections h323 to h323
 allow-connections h323 to sip
 allow-connections sip to h323
 allow-connections sip to sip
 sip
  registrar server
!
voice class codec 1
 codec preference 1 g729r8
 codec preference 2 g711ulaw
 codec preference 3 g711alaw
 codec preference 4 g729br8
 video codec h264
!
!
voice register global
 mode cme 
 source-address 192.168.200.254 port 5060
 max-dn 10
 max-pool 10
 authenticate register
 timezone 26
 time-format 24
 date-format D/M/Y
 hold-alert
 tftp-path flash:
 create profile sync 0045500400713043
!
voice register dn  1
 number 222
 allow watch
 pickup-group 1
 name eXpLoDeR Iphone4
!
voice register pool  1
 registration-timer max 720 min 660
 id mac 40A6.D9BA.9706
 session-transport tcp
 type CiscoMobile-iOS
 number 1 dn 1
 username 222 password xxx
!
voice hunt-group 1 parallel
 list 300,301,302,303,304,305,222
 pilot 500 
!
!
!
!
voice translation-rule 1
 rule 1 /^.*/ /300/
!
voice translation-rule 2
 rule 1 /.*/ /3023xxxxx/
!
!
voice translation-profile viva-incoming
 translate called 1
!
voice translation-profile viva-outgoing
 translate calling 2
!
!
voice-card 0
 dsp services dspfarm
!
!
license udi pid CISCO2801 sn FCZ122560WV
archive
 log config
  logging enable
  hidekeys
username exploder privilege 15 secret xxx
!
redundancy
!
!
no ip ftp passive
!
translation-rule 1
 Rule 1 to 231xxxxx   0030231xxx
!
! 
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface Loopback0
 ip address 10.10.10.1 255.255.255.0
!
interface Tunnel0
 description MULTI-POINT GRE TUNNEL
 bandwidth 10000
 ip address 172.16.0.3 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 ip mtu 1400
 ip nhrp authentication dmvpn
 ip nhrp map multicast xxx
 ip nhrp map 172.16.0.1 xxx
 ip nhrp network-id 99
 ip nhrp holdtime 300
 ip nhrp nhs 172.16.0.1
 delay 1000
 tunnel source Dialer0
 tunnel mode gre multipoint
 tunnel key 100000
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
 no ip address
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip route-cache policy
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1400
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 arp timeout 3600
!
interface FastEthernet0/0.10
 encapsulation dot1Q 10 native
 ip address 192.168.200.254 255.255.255.0
 ip helper-address 192.168.200.254
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1400
 arp timeout 3600
!
interface FastEthernet0/0.20
 description VOICE VLAN
 encapsulation dot1Q 20
 ip address 192.168.100.254 255.255.255.0
 ip helper-address 192.168.200.254
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 arp timeout 3600
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
 ip address 192.168.101.254 255.255.255.0
 ip nbar protocol-discovery
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip route-cache policy
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1400
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 arp timeout 3600
!
interface ATM0/3/0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !        
!
interface Dialer0
 ip ddns update hostname xxx
 ip ddns update DynDns
 ip ddns update DynDNS host members.dyndns.org
 ip ddns update dyndns
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1400
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache policy
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp pap sent-username xxx password xxx
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 2
 dialer-group 2
 ppp pap sent-username xxxx  password xxxx
!
!
router eigrp 1
 network 172.16.0.0 0.0.0.255
 network 192.168.199.0
 network 192.168.200.0
 auto-summary
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http path flash:
!
ip flow-cache timeout active 1
ip flow-export source FastEthernet0/0
ip flow-export version 5
ip flow-export destination 192.168.200.1 9996
!
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.200.200 443 interface Dialer0 443
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.200.200 8081 interface Dialer0 8081
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.200.1 3389 interface Dialer0 3389
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.200.1 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source route-map forthnet interface Dialer0 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip access-list extended no-http
 deny   tcp host 192.168.200.201 any eq www time-range no-http
!
logging esm config
logging trap debugging
logging facility local4
logging 192.168.200.1
access-list 100 deny   ip 192.168.200.0 0.0.0.255 192.168.10.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 permit ip 192.168.200.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 101 permit ip 192.168.100.0 0.0.0.255 any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
dialer-list 2 protocol ip permit
!
!
!
!
route-map forthnet permit 10
 match ip address 100
!
snmp-server ifindex persist
!
tftp-server flash:SCCP11.9-1-1SR1S.loads
tftp-server flash:SCCP69xx.9-0-3-b.loads
tftp-server flash:term11.default.loads
tftp-server flash:term06.default.loads
!
control-plane
!
!
!
!
mgcp profile default
!
!
dial-peer voice 1 voip
 translation-profile incoming viva-incoming
 translation-profile outgoing viva-outgoing
 destination-pattern ..........
 translate-outgoing called 1
 session protocol sipv2
 session target dns:viva.gr
 incoming called-number 3023xxxx
 voice-class codec 1  
 dtmf-relay sip-notify
!
!
sip-ua 
 authentication username 3023xxx password xxx realm viva.gr
 authentication username 3000 password xxxx  realm 192.168.200.200
 calling-info pstn-to-sip from number set 30231xxx
 no remote-party-id
 registrar 1 dns:viva.gr expires 3600
 registrar 2 dns:192.168.200.200 expires 3600
!
!
!
telephony-service
 max-ephones 30
 max-dn 30
 ip source-address 192.168.200.254 port 2000
 cnf-file location flash:
 user-locale U1 load CME-locale-el_GR-Greek-8.6.2.4
 load 7911 SCCP11.9-1-1SR1S.loads
 time-zone 26
 time-format 24
 voicemail 1000
 max-conferences 4 gain -6
 web admin system name xxx password xxx
 dn-webedit 
 time-webedit 
 transfer-system full-consult
 directory entry 1 xxx name eXpLoDeR
 create cnf-files version-stamp 7960 Sep 17 2011 18:59:18
!
!
ephone-dn  1  dual-line
 number 300 no-reg primary
 pickup-group 1
 name eXpLoDeR 7911
 call-forward busy 222
!
!
ephone-dn  2  dual-line
 number 301 no-reg primary
 pickup-group 1
 name test
!
!
ephone-dn  3  dual-line
 number 302 no-reg primary
 name Matina
!
!
ephone  1
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001B.D47D.2D99
 button  1:1
!
!
!
ephone  2
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001E.8C18.F9AF
 button  1:2 2m1
!
!
!
ephone  3
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 0022.6BBC.033A
 button  1:2 2:1
!
!
!
ephone  4
 device-security-mode none
 mac-address 001B.D47D.2C38
 type 7911
 button  1:1
!
!
!
banner motd ^CCC
        ***********************************************

              eXpLoDeRs Router Authorized Personnel Only

        ***********************************************
^C
!
line con 0
 exec-timeout 0 0
 login local
line aux 0
 login local
line vty 0 4
 session-timeout 10 
 exec-timeout 0 0
 timeout login response 300
 login local
 transport input ssh
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
ntp server 147.102.255.1
ntp server 193.92.150.3 prefer
time-range no-http
 periodic weekdays 9:00 to 20:00
!
end
```

----------

